# Multi mode neutral/warm P60 triple capable of 18650 or 2x CR123a



## Geoffrey (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi all, I am looking for my first triple for use in one of my Solarforce L2P hosts. All of my drop ins so far can run on either 1x 18650 or 2x CR123a, I like this because I can use 18650 daily but can keep spare CR123a cells in all my kits and vehicles.

I have tried searching and most triples I come across can't handle 6v, or have a draw too high for CR123a cells.

I am after a multimode drop in.

Any help or direction would be most appreciated.

Thanks

Geoffrey


----------



## ElectronGuru (Apr 14, 2017)

Most triples are based on a parallel design that expects the voltage of the cells to be close to the voltage of the LEDs. The further from that voltage (typically 3.x), the greater the extra load (amperage). 

Some triples operate with a serial/boost configuration, increasing both regulation and voltage range. 

Ours operates up to 8v:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?413129-TorchLAB-V5-Triple-LED-drop-ins

See section G1 for dual battery configuration 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?403685


Note: these are optimized for surefire bodies and have less than ideal contact in solar force, which are larger ID.


----------



## pc_light (Apr 14, 2017)

The V5's are the ultimate, no denying that. Warm, tough, bright, multi multi-modes and 1-2 cell rechargeable voltage range.

There is also the off the shelf from Sportac that's pretty good. I have their earlier Nichia "neutral" that is cool neutral not warm, probably around 5000K. I understand there's a newer 219c at 4000k. They're limited to 2-mode only. But they offer both Surefire compatible (w/taper) and Solarforce compatible (straight wall) types and are extremly budget friendly.

Here's info from Eagletac page -

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sportac - SporTac P60 2-Mode Drop-ins


2 Mode Drop In Modules For Surfire 6P, 9P, 6Z, C2, C3, M2, G3, G2, or other CR123A & 18650 aluminum P60 body 

LED Option Avaliable in two mode Drop-ins: 

•2-Brightness Levels 100% & 20% Use 1x18650 or 2xCR123 Do not use RCR123 or 16340's. 2.7V - 6V(not more than) 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Geoffrey (Apr 16, 2017)

Thank you both for your response and info. 

Im still reading about triples, I am sorting out if one is right for my needs or if I want one just because I like the way they look.


----------



## ven (Apr 17, 2017)

They do look cool, they are useful though as well. Large hot spot and depending on optics, can reach out a decent way as well. I like that they can be used for closer up applications along with moderate distances. Throw in all the options available(LED'S/optics) along with different drivers, you have super flexible p60 triples!


----------

